
Tell HN: I'm going to stop using Twitter if it doesn't stop cryptocurrency ads - hoodoof
The relentless flow of garbage, lying ads trying to get me to buy bitcoin or floobcoin or whatever.<p>Always disguised as credible tech news. Somehow I found myself reading some article about how Bill Gates and Richard Branson together had decided to back some bitcoin thing which I wasted time reading until I realised it was garbage.<p>The thing Twitter does not understand is that straight out false advertising dressed up as valuable content diminishes the trust in the Twitter platform.  After I read the stupid article above I felt less inclined to go back to Twitter, but seemingly Twitter is willing to pay this price for that juicy cryptocurrency advertising cash.  It makes Twitter feel spammy and trashy.<p>Twitter, please stop it.
======
minimaxir
They banned them a few weeks ago. [https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/26/twitter-
moves-to-ban-crypt...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/26/twitter-moves-to-ban-
crypto-ads/)

~~~
hoodoof
Not on the Twitter I'm using.

------
noahfrombundil
They are getting banned on other platforms: FB, Instagram, etc.

